# kde-testing und DESTDIR

## Macrobiotus

Hi zusammen! Ich versuche gerade kde-4.3.16 aus dem kde-testing-overlay zu emergen, doch habe ich folgendes Problem:

```
>>> Install oxygen-icons-4.3.61 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.3.61/image/ category kde-base

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.3.61/work/oxygen-icons-4.3.61_build"

make -j3 install DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.3.61/image/ 

Install the project...

-- Install configuration: "Gentoo"

CMake Error at cmake_install.cmake:36 (FILE):

  file called with network path DESTINATION.  This does not make sense when

  using DESTDIR.  Specify local absolute path or remove DESTDIR environment

  variable.

  DESTINATION=

  //usr/share/icons/oxygen

make: *** [install] Fehler 1
```

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich da verbockt habe?

PS: 

```
aldi  # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc38 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4400+-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 10 Aug 2009 11:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2, 2.6.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvi eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gnome gphoto2 gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugins ntpl ogg openal openexr opengl openmp oss pam pcntl pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs t1lib tcl tcltk tcpd tetex theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis wifi x264 xcomposite xine xml xml2 xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

[/code]

----------

## Macrobiotus

Ok, 

```
layman -S
```

 zum x-ten mal ausgeführt hat das Problem anscheinend behoben   :Very Happy:   :Confused: 

----------

